# Chromium freeze is back with 24.0.1312.57_2



## trh411 (Feb 17, 2013)

After upgrading www/chromium yesterday to 24.0.1312.57_2 from 24.0.1312.57_1, I experienced a page freeze. I had to kill chromium to recover.

I did not experienced any page freezes with chromium-24.0.1312.57_1.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 17, 2013)

I have same problem. One possible solution is recompile www/chromium without patch files/patch-ui__surface__transport_dib_linux.cc and setting value in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```

Check out http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chromium/2013-February/000673.html.

PS. In my case, error has disappeared after setting kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry, I should have stated that I am running with 

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1

and

kern.ipc.shmall=131072
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
```


----------

